# Pamācības >  Online kalkulators

## Texx

Interesants zinātniskais kalkulators. Rēķina arī kompleksos skaitļus, ko Windows iebūvētie neprot. Un gan jau vēl kādas labas īpašības tur var atrast.

http://www.ecalc.com

----------

